# tannis and driftwood



## tylersweeney22 (Jan 11, 2010)

how long does this proces take i like the driftwood but turns water broenish i have 2 med pieces


----------



## White Thunder (Jan 15, 2010)

you can soak them in a bucket....changing the water from time to time....or put one in the tank at a time letting the other soak......or let the filter work....


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I had to "de-tain" a few months ago...Depending on the size of the wood you can boil the wood like i did. Takes a few hours but it's better then the let it soak method depending on your patience which could take awhile. Just dump out the tan water each time the water tans up good and refill it up & repeat the process til it's not tanin the water anymore.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

boiling does work.

if not boiling and just put in the tank it takes a couple months from my experiance


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

+1 on boiling...

However, depending on your own personal definition of "thorough", it'll take you quite some time. For me, a piece that was 3" dia. by 8" in length took about 12 hours of boiling (that is, an hour or so of boiling, empty, add fresh water, reboil, repeat) before I was satisfied.

The plus side is that there is little effort... The bad side is, that my wife complained that there was condensation on every window in the place..... :roll:


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

I usually just put it in my tank (after giving it a good wash of course). With my regular water changes the water has never got that bad, plus I kinda like the way the water looks!


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

I've had a piece of driftwood in a tank continiously for almost a year and still have discoloration. It really just depends on the wood.


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

Boiling works, but I also use carbon in the filters. Seems to work for me


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

You can toss them in the dishwasher on a power scrub mode with NO DETERGENT if they are too big to fit in your pot. Keep them in there for a while until the water is running a bit clearer.


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

I also give all my driftwood a good pressurewashing before adding to my tanks.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

aussy612 said:


> You can toss them in the dishwasher on a power scrub mode with NO DETERGENT if they are too big to fit in your pot. Keep them in there for a while until the water is running a bit clearer.


wow never thought of that! u ever have a problem with pieces of wood that happen to fall off, getting into the filter? Last thing I want is to break my dishwasher. My girlfriend will probably slaughter me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, pieces of wood and rock (I do this with rock as well) can come loose and destroy the motor on the dishwasher. I do it anyway, LOL. No problems so far. :thumb:


----------



## afr..cichlids (Feb 16, 2010)

Of the water in a cichlid tank. As you migh know, tanins in bog wood, or driftwood softens water. Will this have an ill effect on the hardness of the water needed in a cich tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

> As you migh know, tanins in bog wood, or driftwood softens water. Will this have an ill effect on the hardness of the water needed in a cich tank?


I've had some large pieces of bog wood that have been in tanks for years in my 125 gal cichlid tank, and they didn't have much effect on the water. But I did test to make sure everything was good. I add the homemade rift lake salt mix from this site, since my water is soft from the tap, and it works well.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

I assume the dishwasher i being used by a bachelor? :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No it's surprisingly common to use the dishwasher, not gender specifc behavior, LOL.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

if you use the dishwasher, make sure you don't have a rinse agent in there


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

hmmmmmm.......I even joke about using the dishwasher for this and the wife will......well......it won't be pretty.....


----------

